# Hello from Grapevine, TX



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome, Austin area here.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome. I live south of Dallas and make it down to Rockport about once a month. I agree. Once you get salt in your blood you are hooked forever.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

In Justin area, I have sure enjoyed the salt after entering into that world in 2009-10 timeframe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! I've never been to Texas...flew over it a time or two, but never stopped by. Always wanted to though...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

American by birth, Texan by the grace of God, LOL! Your not that far from Gods country Omar. There are lots of ways to make a living here on the coast, come on down.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

flyslinger said:


> Welcome. I live south of Dallas and make it down to Rockport about once a month. I agree. Once you get salt in your blood you are hooked forever.


My parents had a condo in Rockport when I was growing up in San Antonio. I take my family to Port A 2-3 times a year. Love that area.


----------

